# How to price a rhinestone transfer?



## artswear

Hi, I'm looking for suggestions on how to price rhinestone transfers that I create. The total stone count is approximately 475 and will be two colors. I have calculated the cost of the stones to be about $0.91/transfer. I would add in the cost of the tape, etc. but I'm not sure how to price my time to create the transfers? My customer would like me to give them an estimate for the transfers alone, and also if I were to do the pressing as well. They are providing the garments so I'm not sure how to mark this up to realize any kind of profit. Any suggestions?


----------



## binki

It depends on how many you are selling at one and if you are selling retail or wholesale but we would be around $15-$20 retail for something like this.


----------



## irish

Don't forget the cost of the template if you are using one. I think Binki is in the ballpark.


----------



## league33

On average, I charge $12 for a transfer, $2 to press and $6-$10 for the shirt (Ladies Gildan or Bella Style) $20-$24. When a customer supplies the blanks to be pressed and/or the transfers, I always charge $2 per location to press.


----------



## katruax

As a general rule I would not want to press on customer supplied shirts... I want to supply the shirts for two reasons... First I make money on the shirts I supply... Shirts the customer supplies I don't... Plus if I mess up and it happens... A LOT especially if you are doing say a 100 piece order it's more likely to happen... I don't want to be on the hook for a $20 customer supplied shirt... So if a customer brings in say Gildan shirts that I can supply I want them to buy from me... Now if they bring me in a brand I can't supply that they found on clearance... Then I have them sign a waiver that any damaged shirt I won't replace and there is a $3.00 surcharge for customer supplied shirts...

We are in business to make money... Our customers want the nicest shirts at rock bottom prices and it's reasonable to want that... But we do have to be careful... It's a fine line... We don't want it all to be about the price... We want it to be mostly about the service they are getting. There is bound to be someone out there to do it cheaper than you will... So focusing too much on price and really hurt our bottom line...

You really have to do your research when starting out to see if you can compete on price in your market area.... 

Determining your cost on the materials for your transfer should be pretty straight forward... You have your stones, transfer tape and the cost of the template if you are a template user.... That's pretty easily calculated... 

Now what about design time to create the design and the time to make the template, wear and tear on your equipment and blades, time to make your transfers etc... I might be able to make a transfer in half the time you can if I have more experience... So for now you just have to guess...

Here's how I would do it...

Say your customer is asking for a quote of 50 pieces

I know my raw transfer materials cost is $1.50.
Template material for a 2 color 4"x9" design... $27.50 or .55 for each piece... I cut that in half if I can resuse the template for another job later... A two color cheer design I can use again... A two color Winston Cheer Squad I could use again but less likely as it's specific then I would charge full price for the template.

Now my time... 

1hr for the template... Pretty standard for me...

Design Time... No Charge if I can resuse the template... If a custom job... I charge $25.00 per hr... 1hr minimum and 3 hrs Maximum. Say for this job I charge 1.5hrs. that's .75 transfer...

Transfer Making... $25.00 an hr... Simple two color... I just guess... 50 transfers... I'm going to leave me some room at 15 transfers an hour... 3.3 hrs... x $25.00an hr. = $1.65 per transfer

Template............... $.55
Template Cutting... $.50
So Transfer cost is $1.50
Design Time............ $.75
Transfer Making $1.65
_____________________
That's a Total of $4.95 x 3 for Markup... That's right at the $15.00 others were suggesting...

Then the only question is in your area can you compete with that kind of pricing?

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling

I guess I do things a little differently. 

I don't mark up the cost of my blanks. I do that exactly for the reason stated above... If a customer wants to provide their own shirts, I tell them that I'll take $3 to $4 off per shirt because I don't mark up the cost of my blanks! So let's say I would charge $27 for a completed shirt. Customer wants to provide these shirts that they like better and wants to know the price. I tell them that it's their choice to use their own shirts but that I charge based on my labor and that I don't mark up my materials. That way they don't think they're paying inflated pricing for materials even though you can technically fudge the math to show whatever profit wherever you want. I figure out what my costs are per shirt and then figure out what I want to make on that shirt and charge accordingly.

Same goes for transfers. Take off another couple of dollars for pressing fee and you can charge for the transfers. 

I'm so tired right now for some reason so I hope that all makes sense. :-/


----------



## artswear

league33 said:


> On average, I charge $12 for a transfer, $2 to press and $6-$10 for the shirt (Ladies Gildan or Bella Style) $20-$24. When a customer supplies the blanks to be pressed and/or the transfers, I always charge $2 per location to press.


Susan, thanks for also answering this question on the transfer thread. So are you saying that you charge $12 for the creation of the rhinestone transfer alone? It just seems so high considering you can order rhinestone transfers for much less, but I guess they aren't custom. In my case if I am creating the transfer (did the artwork too), and pressing both the rhinestone transfer and a glitter vinyl transfer as well (so 2 presses), you would say I should charge $16? They are ordering 100 and probably more to follow.


----------



## artswear

binki said:


> It depends on how many you are selling at one and if you are selling retail or wholesale but we would be around $15-$20 retail for something like this.


Binki and Irish, 

The original order is for 100 but there will be more to follow. This is a wholesale customer to me as they will be selling them at retail in their store and at off site locations. After reading the responses, I'm thinking that I was way off in my pricing and I'm glad I posted. I haven't given my client a quote yet, but I just feel they will think this is too high. I don't want to lose this sale, it has the potential to bring me much more work in the future.


----------



## artswear

Kevin,

Thanks for the detailed response, wow very thorough!! I'm sure my customer will be supplying the shirts as she has a retail location and receives the lowest prices available from her suppliers. I do like your suggestion of the waiver though. She is paying approx $7-$8/shirt for this one particular shirt, but I know she will be putting this design on other types of garments as well.

With respect to pricing, my only question is that you seem to be factoring one time costs into the overall charge. In my case, I know this will be a repeat order, so I would think I should separate out the one time costs (template material, design time, etc.), so that the client gets a feel for what the actual costs will be down the road. Also, if I plan to reuse this design with other customers, I don't feel its right to charge what it cost to create the design and cut the template. I should absorb that cost into my own expenses.

Oh, and I don't see a charge for pressing the transfer in your formula. What would you suggest for the pressing? It's a two press job, once for the rhinestones and once for a vinyl transfer.

Do you change the costs at all if you are providing both the creation of the transfer and doing the pressing? Or is it the same regargless.

Regarding competing in my area, I am familiar with the retail value in the dance/cheer world in the northeast areas as that is the bulk of my work. However, I have previously approached it from the perspective of being the retailer, and now it seems that many jobs are coming in from wholesalers who sell retail to these industries.


----------



## artswear

Stephanie, thanks for the suggestions, and yes lol, it made perfect sense... 

I guess up until now, I have factored most of my profit into the markup of the garment because I have only done jobs where I have supplied the garments. But your methodology does make sense and seems to cover both situations. What do you do about the issue that Kevin mentioned regarding damage to customer supplied garments. Do you have them sign a waiver as well?


----------



## Leg cramps

Mabey coming up with a price sheet will help you.
example...*Transfers only,Pressing onto garment add $2.00ea*
1 color 01-144 stones $8.00ea
1 color 145-288 stones $8.50ea
1 color 289-433 stones $9.00ea
1 color 434-578 stones $9.50ea
ect...
2 color 01-144 stones $10.50ea
2 color 145-288 stones$11.00ea
2 color 289-433 stones$11.50ea
2 color 434-578 stones$12.00ea
 ect...
3 color 01-144 stones $13.00ea
3 color 145-288 stones$13.50ea
3 color 289-433 stones$14.00ea
3 color 434-578 stones$14.50ea
ect....
*quantity price discounts*
50-100 pcs 5% off total
101-121pcs 6% off total
122-144pcs 7% off total
145-268pcs 8% off total
269-300pcs 9% off total
300-400pcs 10% off total

I wouldnt tell the customer I am charging for any artwork,set up fees,templates,production costs ect... I would just give the customer one uncomplicated price.P.S i just made up the numbers,im not suggesting that you use them,just to give you an idea.


----------



## api

Your price list looks like this:

1 Gross (144)
2 Gross (288)
3 Gross + 1 Stone (433)
4 Gross + 2 Stones (578)

Funny.


----------



## pxs93710

We have all heard "give me a great price, larger orders to follow." Price for the current order and in writing give them a great price on future orders. Which you can because they have already paid for the art work and template. Just me 2 cents.


----------



## BML Builder

I definitely have to agree with Pete. Don't discount this order because they promised more orders to follow. I have heard that so many times and it doesn't always happen. You can give them discounts when you actually get the orders that follow and let them know that you will do that and you will more likely get the orders to follow. 
Also I have seen that Matt at The Rhinestone World has a rhinestone calculator. I haven't actually used it, but have seen it listed on his website. That may help you out, but I do think a lot of the suggestions give you a really good idea or how to charge this order. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## irish

Agreed - NEVER discount on a promise of more to come. In my experience, more has never come 

As for the pricing. What Binki said was RETAIL pricing and I agreed. There are a couple of ways to do wholesale pricing, discount your retail price by 25%-50% or re-figure from the ground up. I prefer the discount method myself and I only discount about 30% of the retail price. It still gives the retailer room for a decent profit. If you run into a retailer that wants to keystone (essentially double the wholesale price), then a 50% discount might be needed.


----------



## league33

artswear said:


> Susan, thanks for also answering this question on the transfer thread. So are you saying that you charge $12 for the creation of the rhinestone transfer alone? It just seems so high considering you can order rhinestone transfers for much less, but I guess they aren't custom. In my case if I am creating the transfer (did the artwork too), and pressing both the rhinestone transfer and a glitter vinyl transfer as well (so 2 presses), you would say I should charge $16? They are ordering 100 and probably more to follow.


The transfer cost may be high, but this is what I charge for my area. I buy my custom transfers from another company and they usually cost around $7 plus shipping and I mark up to $12. As far as charging for the presses, I will also take into consideration the quantity and how difficult the press is (location, positioning)> I have had transfers with rhinestones and nail heads and had to squeegee the transfer to make sure that the nail heads were getting enough pressure for the glue to adhere. I build in a little extra for the unforeseen. 

Ultimately, you need to figure out how much profit you want to make and what your customer/market will bear for pricing and go from there.


----------



## BlingItOn

I'm curious how many people charge their customers an upfront design fee before quoting a job? This is something I am seriously thinking about doing starting in 2013. 

I get a ton of custom design requests each week, most which result in a sale. But then you have those customers that I swear go from website to website just trying to see the best price that they can get. I get tired of waisting a portion of my day working on a design so that I can price it accordingly and then once I email them I get no response.


----------



## DivineBling

Well, I ask how many shirts they want first. I get a LOT of people saying, "Well, I just need one for now, but when I wear it to my son's games, I just KNOW that a ton of other moms will want one, too!" Oy. So if it's a team name that I think I can use again like the Eagles or Trojans or something, I won't charge a design fee. But if it's a logo, then I do charge a design fee and tell them that if they can get together an order for at least 10 shirts, I will waive that fee. Or if it's for a business hoping to sell to their customers, I'll charge that design fee up front and tell them that if they use that one as their sample and then come back with a larger order, I'll issue the design fee as a credit toward that order. That way I'm covered and they know they can recoup their costs AND motivates them to sell more! 

Definitely in the beginning when I first started, I didn't charge a design fee for anything and just chalked it up to experience because I wasn't as slammed as I am now. Plus it took me 5 times as long to design anything back then vs now. That's not the fault of the customer.


----------



## katruax

I look at rhinestone design no different than an embroidery design... It's certainly not standard in the embroidery industry to get your logo digitized without a fee and then you are given a quote on what it would cost to put on a garment... You would always charge for the digitizing up front.

So yes I would always get money upfront of some sort. Generally I charge a small token design fee... Like $25.00 - $40 depending on the design... This in my mind has them invested with me...

Kevin


----------



## dan-ann

I up,the charge on my shirts and make money on them . I also add in the cost of shipping to me. Like most i keep multiple colors, sizes and styles. I have also started adding in the shipping to me if the customer wants a non stocked item,


----------



## Leg cramps

sometimes I work for twinkies or ho ho's


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

BlingItOn said:


> I'm curious how many people charge their customers an upfront design fee before quoting a job? This is something I am seriously thinking about doing starting in 2013.
> 
> I get a ton of custom design requests each week, most which result in a sale. But then you have those customers that I swear go from website to website just trying to see the best price that they can get. I get tired of waisting a portion of my day working on a design so that I can price it accordingly and then once I email them I get no response.


I have finally started telling them there is a $20 non-refundable charge for doing a mockup for them.. and if they purchase after seeing the mockup I will deduct the $20 from their order. It has worked out pretty good doing it that way. The ones that are serious about wanting something have no problem paying the fee..


----------



## DivineBling

That's a great idea, Paula!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

It has really worked out well for me.. I've only had one person that did not want to pay the $20.. so I figured they were not that interested and my time was not wasted.


----------



## BlingItOn

That does sound like a great idea. Do you charge them the $20 even before giving them a quote or is it just for the mock up image?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Usually they will ask for a quote and after I give them one is when they ask for a mock up. That is when I tell them about the $20 charge. I've not had anyone complain about it. If someone just wants a mock up before a quote I would still charge the $20.


----------



## allhamps

It's amazing to see all the different, and sometimes complicated , ways we price what we are doing.

Under my current pricing structure, a transfer with 475 stones, assuming a maximum size of 8x8, would be $3.75/transfer for 100+ transfers.

I charge $2 per shirt to press the customers shirts.

If I'm making the shirts:

$12 for tanks
$20 for short sleeve tee or baby doll style
$22 for long sleeve shirts, tees
$25 for crew neck sweatshirt
$35 for hoodie
**Prices include design on front or back, two-sided designs and other types of apparel are generally extra based on what is being done.


----------



## leapoffaith

I am certainly not saying that the way I'm doing it is the right way to do it, but I have gotten some great info out of this thread so I'm going to put my pricing strategies in:

I do NOT press apparel that people provide. I've done it for friends, but I do not do it for customers. I mess up occasionally, and I do not want to be out the retail price of whatever garment someone brought me. I also don't want to mess up their item and then tell them that sorry, but I won't replace it. None of that is worth it for me. Sometimes when I tell a potential customer that I won't press things they already own, they go somewhere else. That's fine because I don't have to worry about it. Sometimes though, they have me order the shirts and don't seem to really care. 

I usually add up the cost of the shirt, rhinestones, transfer film cost, any vinyl costs, a few other small misc. costs, and then add about $10 to it for my price. If I'm making less than about four shirts, I add a little more than $10. I'm actually getting really tired of making one shirt of a design. (What are these called? One-ups? One-offs? LOL) Lately I've been pricing those at $34 and have been surprised at how many people say yes. If I'm making a large order, I may add a bit less than $10 but not much. 

Stephanie, LOL at your post about people saying they want one shirt, but once the other moms saw it, I will be getting lots of other orders. Hahahaha. If I had $10 for each time I've heard that, I could double my income.  It used to kind of hurt my feelings when that didn't happen, because I thought that it would, but sadly that's not the way it usually works. 

Yesterday I started thinking about all the time I spend designing. I'm not very quick. I spend a lot of time on this. Many times it results in a job, but sometimes it doesn't. Then I got on t-shirt forums to see what was being discussed and came across this thread. The timing was perfect. I think I may start charging a design fee, refundable to go toward purchase. I like that idea. I'm mulling that over.......

Do you actually collect the $20 (or whatever it is) before you send them a design? I'm sure you do, or it wouldn't solve the problem. You don't have trouble with people giving you $20 up front before you have shown them what you could make? I think I'll have trouble actually saying that the first few times. LOL. But it makes sense..... 

Love this forum. It has helped me so much. Thanks to all the contributors of great ideas.


----------



## artswear

I'm so glad I posted my original question about pricing, this has turned into quite an informative discussion! Thanks to everyone who has offered advice. It is quite interesting to see the differenct perspectives and experiences. Perhaps, the more we operate within similar guidelines, the less our customers will shop around, which is good for all of us in the long run.

Oh, and to update on my situation, my client has already increased the order to 500. And that's without the "other moms seeing it and wanting one too", lol....


----------



## artswear

leapoffaith said:


> I do NOT press apparel that people provide. I've done it for friends, but I do not do it for customers. I mess up occasionally, and I do not want to be out the retail price of whatever garment someone brought me. I also don't want to mess up their item and then tell them that sorry, but I won't replace it. None of that is worth it for me. Sometimes when I tell a potential customer that I won't press things they already own, they go somewhere else. That's fine because I don't have to worry about it. Sometimes though, they have me order the shirts and don't seem to really care.


If you supply the garments, wouldn't you in essence be absorbing the cost of the mess ups anyway? This of course assumes you are not marking up the garment prices, in which case it wouldn't make sense to press on customer supplied garments, unless you can work your profit into another part of the order. There are so many pieces to what we do, it's easy to play with the numbers across the board.


----------



## leapoffaith

artswear said:


> If you supply the garments, wouldn't you in essence be absorbing the cost of the mess ups anyway? This of course assumes you are not marking up the garment prices, in which case it wouldn't make sense to press on customer supplied garments, unless you can work your profit into another part of the order. There are so many pieces to what we do, it's easy to play with the numbers across the board.


Yes, I am absorbing the costs of mess ups anyway. But I pay $4.36 for a Bella t-shirt and the last job I turned down from customers having their own garments was to press stones on a batch of cheerleading pants that the moms had bought for $45 a piece. I am not willing to replace a $45 pair of pants because a rhinestone slips out of place. That's just me. Maybe someday I'll have more confidence and/or more money to absorb costs like this.


----------



## artswear

Oh, of course in that situation I agree with you 100%. I was referring to more of an apples to apples kind of comparison. For example if the customer was supplying the exact same bella tank that you do, then your mess up costs would be the same if you don't mark up the garments. 

But another positive of supplying the garments yourself is to have the ability to order extra garments from the get go, or reorder as needed rather than approaching the customer to order additional garments and possibly messing with the opinion the customer may have of you.


----------



## DivineBling

Oh goodness... I just realized that there is one even BETTER... I can't even count how many times I've been tapped to donate a free ONE OFF bling shirt to a school silent auction, baseball club dinner, various fundraiser, and they ALWAYS include something like, "Here is a crappy jpg of our logo that we would like you to make into a rhinestone shirt and donate to our fundraiser. Don't forget to include some business cards because I'm sure you'll get lots of business from this!" Okay, maybe they don't actually say "crappy jpg" because they have no idea that the fabulous logo that they've sent has a resolution of about 25dpi. I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I fell for that line a few times and made them their one off and SHOCKER, I never got one single order out of it. I'm sure it's not because my designs suck or anything either.


----------



## ShaggyDog

I am glad to see my pricing is within what others are doing.


----------



## leapoffaith

DivineBling said:


> Oh goodness... I just realized that there is one even BETTER... I can't even count how many times I've been tapped to donate a free ONE OFF bling shirt to a school silent auction, baseball club dinner, various fundraiser, and they ALWAYS include something like, "Here is a crappy jpg of our logo that we would like you to make into a rhinestone shirt and donate to our fundraiser. Don't forget to include some business cards because I'm sure you'll get lots of business from this!" Okay, maybe they don't actually say "crappy jpg" because they have no idea that the fabulous logo that they've sent has a resolution of about 25dpi. *I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I fell for that line a few times and made them their one off and SHOCKER, I never got one single order out of it.* I'm sure it's not because my designs suck or anything either.


This has happened to me so many times... 

and I'm going to admit, I STILL fall for it because I just can't ever find the words to say no to a fundraiser donation. It's always someone I know who's asking....

Do you turn these down now? I don't think I've ever gotten even one order later from this type of one off. Ever. I'm going to start saying no. How do you say it? LOL. I guess just, "No." I'll try......


----------



## DivineBling

leapoffaith said:


> This has happened to me so many times...
> 
> and I'm going to admit, I STILL fall for it because I just can't ever find the words to say no to a fundraiser donation. It's always someone I know who's asking....
> 
> Do you turn these down now? I don't think I've ever gotten even one order later from this type of one off. Ever. I'm going to start saying no. How do you say it? LOL. I guess just, "No." I'll try......


LOL! I heart you! You're too funny.

What I say when I'm saying no is that if I have time and resources by the time they need it, I'll see if I can make it work but I never actually commit. Sometimes I actually say that I'm several weeks out on my orders and I won't have time to get it done by the time they need it. That's usually sufficient. I've donated a few things over the last couple of years if I'm caught up, but the first couple of times I busted my butt getting it done when I had paying jobs waiting in the wings. That was ridiculous. And it's ALWAYS someone I know... They almost always send a pm through Facebook.


----------



## Sue2

leapoffaith said:


> This has happened to me so many times...
> 
> and I'm going to admit, I STILL fall for it because I just can't ever find the words to say no to a fundraiser donation. It's always someone I know who's asking....
> 
> Do you turn these down now? I don't think I've ever gotten even one order later from this type of one off. Ever. I'm going to start saying no. How do you say it? LOL. I guess just, "No." I'll try......


Here is what has worked for me. It makes sense and is fair.

I gently explain that I SAVE my donations for those people & organizations that support my business during the year. And, I do....generally I will try to stay at 5-10% of their yearly purchases.

I ask where they get their products now and suggest they contact them. If they answer ONLINE...snicker, I caught them! Just try and get those cheap online retailers to DONATE anything! 

MAYBE it will be a wake-up moment and they will consider supporting local businesses in the future.

Sue2


----------



## BlingItOn

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Usually they will ask for a quote and after I give them one is when they ask for a mock up. That is when I tell them about the $20 charge. I've not had anyone complain about it. If someone just wants a mock up before a quote I would still charge the $20.


To provide a price quote do you go through the whole process of creating the design in your program to get the stone count and dimensions of the design or do you estimate what the cost will be and then after your customer pays for the mock up image you then create the design in your software program? 

This is where my problem lies....What I usually do is create the design in my software program to get an accurate stone count and finished size so that I can price out my costs for materials. As we all know some detailed designs can take quite a while to do no matter what software program we have. I feel I should be charging something for this time. 

Do embroiders or screen printers do this before they quote a job? 

I understand charging for the mock up image but if we give them the option to not pay for the service of providing a quote and only the mock up image what is to stop them from contacting 2 or 3 more companies for free "Quotes"? Once they find the cheapest price they pay for the mock up image because they know it will be refunded once they make their purchase. They already know they found the cheapest price so there is no loss to them for shopping around. In the mean time the other companies that did not get the job worked for free to provide them with a free price quote.


----------



## BlingItOn

allhamps said:


> It's amazing to see all the different, and sometimes complicated , ways we price what we are doing.
> 
> Under my current pricing structure, a transfer with 475 stones, assuming a maximum size of 8x8, would be $3.75/transfer for 100+ transfers.



I'm assuming your low prices are based on doing 100 transfers with your Crystal Press machine and not the template method?


----------



## EmbroiderMe

This was a great thread. I do some small stencil based rhinestone work and I found it very helpful... thanks to everyone... and I enjoyed the donation side conversation... it is so true.... as well as the discussion about everyone else will want one! Thanks again.


----------



## Crystalchloe

we usually have a chart to price it ! you can make a standard price form ,them next time you just need to fill the dates


----------



## Leg cramps

I actually prefer when the garments are supplied, so much less work not being involved in trying to find the right garments and sizes. Dealing with customers is a pain in the butt. I am going to use a local cheerleading supply store as an example. I stopped in there one day with a few garments and said "look what I can do". Now They call up and say can you send me a design proof for such and such school? they are getting around a dozen black warm up jackets and a dozen warm up pants. Sometimes they want their names on the front left chest. Sometimes they want a left or right sleeve. Sometimes they want left leg, sometimes they want right leg. I get all the needed information. Now on the pants I usually start 6 inches from bottom. They like to roll up the pant legs. The back design is lower a bit so the design can be seen with hair up or down. I go to google images or their web site, get the logo/colors. I design as close to "original". Then I design one the way I want. To me this is where the fun is. I don't want to copy someone else's work! Yes I understand this is a dilemma artist face. My better half said this to me as she clapped her hands" You are not getting paid to make a new design. Yes you can create one better, but do it in your free time after the job is done then sell them that too"...Wait,wait WAIT! Did she just say something that makes sense? Sooo lets talk pricing. Everyone here loves to talk pricing. Gives ya a good feeling knowing what competitors are charging. Lets you know how much you can undercut the pricing. The jackets are $26,The decorating is usually $25, retail at $76 decorated. So the store makes $25 profit. My price does not change-I would get my money if it was on a jacket or a shirt, makes no difference to me.Yes it is scary decorating expensive products but don't let that scare you off from doing it... Yes, you may screw something up. There are things to help prevent this. such as keeping a good work flow area. Keeping your work area clean. Be organized. Focus on what you are doing. Look at your transfers closely before you put them down, now is the time to fix any mistakes,bad stones or stones out of place. Once your transfer is down take a couple seconds make sure its lined up right. Now look at it again. ok PRESS! peel your transfer every thing look ok? Stone out of place? quickly remove with tweezers and rub the extra glue off quick as you can with your finger tip. Stone there but just a little off? quickly slide it over with your tweezers. It is like anything else, the more you do something the faster and easier it will become.


----------



## gnochi71

Good sale Leg Cramps. way to make a connection


----------

